# Rules



## potroastV2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Forum Rules*
There is no charge for joining this Forum! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index. We do not delete accounts once they are activated.
This is a community of growers and cannaseurs of marijuana, both experienced and inexperienced. Your behavior here, and ours, can be summed up in 4 words: &#8220;Mi casa, su casa&#8221; (my house is your house). The Rollitup Forums is a place where it's okay to be yourself as long as you always act with respect for your fellow members as well as the Rollitup staff. Our goal will be to treat our members as we would wish to be treated on their Forums. In return, we ask that you act here as you wish for your own members to act on your site. You are not expected to leave your personality at the door. There are going to be topics and discussions that will have heated debates. Please think before you post and re-read what you type before you post it. Keep your comments limited to the debate at hand and do not make this a personal issue between you and another member.
There is tremendous diversity in age, race, gender, language, location (worldwide) and more here and there will be a lot of varying opinions on different subjects. We're all human beings and we're all drawn to this site because we have a common bond of growing. We will willingly listen to your suggestions and complaints, and try to incorporate your ideas into the Board.
If you come across any violations to these guidelines or have any problems navigating the site, do not hesitate to let us know through the Rollitup Contact Form. We'll be happy to address your concerns. Here at Rollitup we encourage everyone to participate in and enjoy the Community while at the same time adhering to these Guidelines:

*Be Welcoming!*
When newcomers arrive, welcome them to our growing community. Many of our community's senior members are a wealth of knowledge and have much to share. Help new members learn about how to find information and resources, save time, and how to get involved in the Community.

*Be Courteous!*
Don't attack others. Personal attacks on others will not be tolerated. Challenge others' points of view and opinions, but do so respectfully and thoughtfully ... without insult and personal attack.

*Be Cautious!*
Think before you post or speak: Do you really want to put your address or telephone, photo of your face, license plate details on a public discussion forum? We encourage you to keep personal information personal.
In the same vein, do not ask for personal information from others. Discussion forum posts that request members to submit personal information to another party will be removed. Information that should be considered personal includes but is not limited to your home phone number, name, and age. If you must give this out for any reason, please do so privately.

*Be Appropriate!*
There may be places where explicit, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behavior is appropriate however Rollitup is not one of those places. Posts containing explicit, obscene or vulgar language will be removed. Similarly, posts that solicit or offer explicit or X-rated GIFs, JPEGs or similar content files will be deleted without notice! Links to Websites with adult content/images anywhere on the site will be removed. Simply put, we do not wish to be seen as supporting any site that contains adult content - adult content being defined as any material that you would not feel comfortable showing to your spouse, your teenagers, or your boss and co-workers. This represents our values and our desire to appeal to the widest possible audience not to mention keeping clear of any restrictions that our present or future advertisers might have regarding acceptable content.

*Be Ethical!*
The Rollitup website: resources, articles and discussions are based on basic, appropriate professional ethical behavior. Unethical behavior: use of other admin's member lists for PM invites, email invites, spamming, warez are completely inappropriate and will result in the loss of membership at Rollitup.

*Signature Guidelines*
-The maximum font size allowed in signature lines is 2.
-The maximum number of lines in a signature is 3.
-The maximum number of links or URLs in a signature is 4.
-No images allowed in signatures except for a maximum of 2 ROLLITUP smilies.
-Signature text should comply with our regular posting rules. No all-caps, no alternating caps, etc..
-Signature links can not be bought and sold! You may include only links to your own sites.
-Signature text that is too long or obtrusive will be removed. This would include overly creative use of punctuation, color, etc. which make the signature too flashy.
-Signatures with just your username will be removed. Usernames are on the top of every post, so there's no need to have it in your signature too.
-No affiliate links!

If your signature is in violation of any of these new rules, the Staff may remove it without prior notice. If you have any questions as to whether something is acceptable, please PM a Staff Member.

*No Cross-Posting*
Do not post the same discussion more than once on a discussion forum or on many forums. Duplicate discussions are frustrating and counterproductive for other members, especially for those whose time and energy is limited. Duplicate discussions will be deleted.

*No Advertising &#8211; Spam*
Do not heedlessly place your advertisements through the Discussion Forums. This will be considered SPAM and could result in the loss of your Rollitup Community Membership. Affiliate links are not allowed within the forums.

*No Abuse of Rollitup messenging systems (PM's, IM's, and email form)*
Personal Messaging is provided to the members of Rollitup as a service intended to enhance the Community experience. The purpose of personal messaging is to allow for discreet conversations to take place between members. This privilege is not to be abused! Solicitation, spamming, or harassment of any kind is strictly forbidden. Any member receiving an inappropriate personal message should forward that message to an Administrator or Moderator right away. Although PM's are normally only accessible by those who send and receive them, they are part of the database and as such, property of Rollitup. An Administrator, if so inclined, could locate the Private Messages in the database and read them. They are private, but not necessarily secret. In addition, Private Messages are not intended to deprive the Community of valuable information or experiences which could benefit the entire group. Please do not use private messages if the content of the message can be helpful to others.

*Competing Sites*
The internet is a big place, and it's no surprise that from time to time a site will come along whose mission is to occupy the same niche as Rollitup. We have no issue with that. However, it would be against our best interests, and therefore the best interests of our members, for us to allow such sites to build upon our popularity by promoting themselves on Rollitup. Therefore, no competing site may attempt to gain traffic from Rollitup in any way, including but not limited to, links in posts, signatures, profile information, PM's, emails, or IM's.

*No Copyrighted Material*
Information copyrighted or owned by any individual or entity other than the member should not be posted on the discussion forums or software libraries without the consent of the owner. If such an event occurs, the individual posting the information shall be held solely responsible. Rollitup shall not be held responsible for member-posted information that may violate copyright law.
You cannot legally post entire articles or news in the forum without permission from the copyright holder. Even if you attribute the article correctly it&#8217;s still copyright infringement. Copyright law does not care if you make any money off of the work or not, what matters is if you hurt the potential income of the copyright holder. In this case you would be depriving them of ad revenue and it is illegal. Under Fair Use provisions you can legally post a small abstract of an article - or perhaps the opening paragraph. So if you want to post an article you should do this and include a link, or just post the link. The exception to this rule is press releases; press releases are meant for distribution and can be copied and distributed as much as you want. If you are not sure if you can copy something then always err on the side of caution and simply post a link to the material.

*Rollitup Discretion*
Rollitup and its assigned agents reserves the right to remove a post which does not relate to the topic being discussed in the forum. In addition, Rollitup reserves the right to organize discussion forums in order to best serve the majority of our members. For example, narrow-interest or minimal activity topics may, at Rollitup discretion, be relocated to a more appropriate discussion forum, or deleted entirely. Rollitup or its assigned agents also reserves the right to prohibit or delete discussions that are thought to violate applicable law or that may be harmful to other members, the sites that comprise Rollitup or the rights of Rollitup or others. That said, we cannot ensure prompt removal of offending discussion forum posts. We also reserve the right to remove your membership from you should you violate these Guidelines.
Considering the real-time nature of this bulletin board, it is impossible for Rollitup to review all messages or confirm the validity of information posted. Please remember that Rollitup does not actively monitor the contents of all posted messages and is not responsible for any messages posted. Rollitup does not vouch for or warrant the accuracy, completeness or usefulness of any message, and is not responsible for the contents of any message. The messages express the views of the author of the message, not necessarily the views of Rollitup or any entity associated with Rollitup. Any user who feels that a posted message is objectionable is encouraged to contact us immediately by email. Rollitup has the ability to remove objectionable messages and will make every effort to do so, within a reasonable time frame, if it is determined that removal is necessary. This is a manual process, however, so please realize that we may not be able to remove or edit particular messages immediately, in fact, we may not edit or delete posts that break our rules at all. We have many time constraints on us and cannot guarantee that we will be able to edit or delete posts that break the rules/user agreement. If you do not agree with this then do not view or register for Rollitup. Although this Discussion Forum does not and cannot review the messages posted and is not responsible for the content of any of these messages, we at Rollitup reserve the right to delete any message for any or no reason whatsoever. You remain solely responsible for the content of your messages, and you agree to indemnify and hold harmless Rollitup, Jelsoft Enterprises Limited (the makers of the bulletin board software), and their agents with respect to any claim based upon transmission of your message(s). We at this discussion forum also reserve the right to reveal your identity (or whatever information we know about you) in the event of a complaint or legal action arising from any message posted by you (this does not include growing of marijuana, this does include harrassment, stalking, child pornography etc....).

*Use of the site is at the discretion of the Administration of Rollitup, and that any use may be terminated by the Administration at any time.*

Rollitup is a provider of an "interactive computer service". Postings on Rollitup are "provided by another information content provider" and not Rollitup unless posted by the owner. Rollitup is not the "publisher or speaker" of any posts in the discussion forums unless posted by the owner.
The user agrees as a condition of registering at Rollitup to be truthful in regard to all information given during the registration process, to use the site as per the instructions, not to disclose his password to others for use, and that the site has a license (permission) for use of anything the user submits or posts to the site.

*After 3 infractions you are given a cooling down period, after 5 infractions you are removed from the forum*


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice. I was wondering when the rules were going to be published.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Shouldn't really need to since everyone is an adult but, I really want to start working on this board and don't want to waste everyone's time. If we have a clear set of rules then things should run smoothly.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2008)

yea great job keep on growing


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 19, 2008)

So this is why I got this message when I was going to reply to a thread.......


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, every user must agree to the rules before posting a reply or starting a new thread. This will only happen once.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 19, 2008)

Good reminder to all members.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 19, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Shouldn't really need to since everyone is an adult but, I really want to start working on this board and don't want to waste everyone's time. If we have a clear set of rules then things should run smoothly.


I agree... but you might be surprised at how many adults can't adhere to the rules. I own an adult's only board myself and despite the fact that the rules are clearly stated, some of em still break them and get the ban stick.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 19, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> I agree... but you might be surprised at how many adults can't adhere to the rules. I own an adult's only board myself and despite the fact that the rules are clearly stated, some of em still break them and get the ban stick.


Its expected however now they cant say "Well why did I get banned" 
GrowSpecialist pm me ur other forum i might have a couple sites we can mingle together.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 19, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Its expected however now they cant say "Well why did I get banned"


Thats precisely why I was wondering why there were no official rules somewhere on the site.



rollitup said:


> GrowSpecialist pm me ur other forum i might have a couple sites we can mingle together.


Sounds good. PM sent.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Is my signature pic not good to use anymore?*


----------



## Wordz (Aug 21, 2008)

rollitup said:


> *Rollitup Discretion*
> Rollitup and its assigned agents reserves the right to remove a post which does not relate to the topic being discussed in the forum. In addition, Rollitup reserves the right to organize discussion forums in order to best serve the majority of our members. For example, narrow-interest or minimal activity topics may, at Rollitup discretion, be relocated to a more appropriate discussion forum, or deleted entirely. Rollitup or its assigned agents also reserves the right to prohibit or delete discussions that are thought to violate applicable law or that may be harmful to other members, the sites that comprise Rollitup or the rights of Rollitup or others. That said, we cannot ensure prompt removal of offending discussion forum posts. We also reserve the right to remove your membership from you should you violate these Guidelines.
> Considering the real-time nature of this bulletin board, it is impossible for Rollitup to review all messages or confirm the validity of information posted. Please remember that Rollitup does not actively monitor the contents of all posted messages and is not responsible for any messages posted. Rollitup does not vouch for or warrant the accuracy, completeness or usefulness of any message, and is not responsible for the contents of any message. The messages express the views of the author of the message, not necessarily the views of Rollitup or any entity associated with Rollitup. Any user who feels that a posted message is objectionable is encouraged to contact us immediately by email. Rollitup has the ability to remove objectionable messages and will make every effort to do so, within a reasonable time frame, if it is determined that removal is necessary. This is a manual process, however, so please realize that we may not be able to remove or edit particular messages immediately, in fact, we may not edit or delete posts that break our rules at all. We have many time constraints on us and cannot guarantee that we will be able to edit or delete posts that break the rules/user agreement. If you do not agree with this then do not view or register for Rollitup. Although this Discussion Forum does not and cannot review the messages posted and is not responsible for the content of any of these messages, we at Rollitup reserve the right to delete any message for any or no reason whatsoever. You remain solely responsible for the content of your messages, and you agree to indemnify and hold harmless Rollitup, Jelsoft Enterprises Limited (the makers of the bulletin board software), and their agents with respect to any claim based upon transmission of your message(s). We at this discussion forum also reserve the right to reveal your identity (or whatever information we know about you) in the event of a complaint or legal action arising from any message posted by you.



yep I'm done here


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 21, 2008)

Wordz said:


> yep I'm done here


Bye bye then.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 21, 2008)

Wordz said:


> yep I'm done here


U kno i wont miss ya


----------



## Wordz (Aug 21, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> U kno i wont miss ya


suck my dick..

demerit demerit haha I get 3 chanches before I get cooled down.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 21, 2008)

Wordz said:


> suck my dick..
> 
> demerit demerit haha I get 3 chanches before I get cooled down.


Really u dat homo? 

*U a pure hoe n u kno dat, but da back n forth aint go pop off today bra.
U know where im at bra. Come Vacation
Point intended*


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 21, 2008)

I am down for the rules. As a FREE community and a pretty cool one at that, its the least we can do ... follow some simple rules. I have a bad habbit of dropping the "F Bomb" alot ... hope you can overlook that just a tad bit


----------



## Little Tommy (Aug 21, 2008)

I am so glad all is good here. Rules help us define who we want here. This place has been a wealth of info an an inspiration to me.

Thanks...................


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL I would not reveal your identity for growing honestly... I would reveal your identity for posting child porn, stalking members etc.


----------



## weezer (Aug 21, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> I am down for the rules. As a FREE community and a pretty cool one at that, its the least we can do ... follow some simple rules. I have a bad habbit of dropping the "F Bomb" alot ... hope you can overlook that just a tad bit


i cant understand why/how peeps can say i swear alot and it might slip ..
sure if you are taking it may slip ..
but you know you can read what you typ before you submit it..
just read it and change swear words 
theres no slipping...
i allso hope rules are for everybody without that selected crowd that gets away with stuff NO FAVERIOTS and mods not have grudges against certain members


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

i cant believe the childish stuff i have seen on here since these rules were enforced. it`s getting stupid now. we got people registering under different names now just to cause crap ( see i didn`t slip up, no swear) if people dont like it dont let the door hit ya on the way out.
save the bs for yahoo chat or something. no wonder we are having a hard time changing the laws, to many idiots.

this was not directed to anyone in here just my 2.1 cents, and i know some of you dont care


----------



## weezer (Aug 21, 2008)

i was reading a theard last night it is a popular thread it was close because it had too much fight in it perviously.
i was just in another long time thread and it had had alot more fighting in it and it was still open .
i agree with the rule inforcement long time coming ..
just be far and same rules for EVERYBODY


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

its rediculous 

people thinking that there gonna "lead the revolution" on bringing down RIU

lmao 

this forum is (almost) nothing but nice people that want to help you out

if we get rid of the people that ridicule a new poster that just wanted to know that ph level his water should be or what the light cycle for a vegging plant should be.... then hey thats fine by me, so sick of seeing people get cut down just for asking a question

and since these rules went up i know a few people have left and really noone that will be missed and the site is better off because new members that think hey this site looks awesome never come back after getting verbally attacked by not one member but like 20 members for 3 pages length of "I'm better than you, why are you even growing? you suck"

this is a marijuana growing community... not a forum where you can be the derogatory racist stupid uneducated low life that you can be on other forums

these are pretty much the same rules you AGREED to when you signed up originally, just stated better and more clear, and RE STATED because obviously there was alot of negative buzz about RIU... and i dont like being affiliated with bad mojo when all im trying to do is get help and help others

once again, you dont have to be here, you AGREE to be here and there not censoring us there just making sure that RIU still stays up and running, this is alot more of a help to us than a bad thing. and whoever thought that riu would turn you over to the man for growing wtf! when i read that quote you cited i totally thought like, if you posted child pornography or lewd conduct or harrasment

BUT GROWNING!? cmon, mi casa su casa, they all grow too why would they let that happen to you, there pro marijuana not anti-you


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

bonz you got a medal!

i bet its the one they took from fdd


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

hey, i`ll give it back. i cant believe another one of our fine members said i had no life just before i got it, because my activity was 100%. sorry i try to help people, then he says he`s going to report me, ha ha. the next thing ya know i get an award for it. makes semce dosn`t it.
if this crap keeps happening i can see us heading down the same road as over grow. no body askes people to comment unless it is posotive so i dont understand why people have to pick on others.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

yup i think i saw that post right before i went to bed

theres a big difference between having no life, and helping people out you know?


rediculousness... and if riu went down the tubes i wouldnt know what to do with myself AS WOULD all of you so stop being such rebellious a holes and get with the program


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

thx buddy.
i could se it if i was in the gosip section here but i think i have only posted a few in there.
i told him i would donate all my credits for my work if it made him feel better. and i saw his grow. .......ya experienced .........lol.
i am working on a shit load of new info for us but i`m having second thoughts on posting it here till this gets better. need some deserving people that are serious about learning this


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

hey there out there (i like to think myself included...) just pm it to people you know or something... keep it on the dl


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

i have to empty my pm box sometimes twice a day cause it gets to full, sop i geusse i suck at growing. ha ha ha.
i just got one from a guy that is willing to help me with my stuff i want to get out there. so for now i will give it to a few select that deserve it, (you included if needed)


----------



## Myfirsttime (Aug 21, 2008)

Not Much on posting yet but very happy their is somwhere to check stuff out.


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 21, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> bonz you got a medal!
> 
> i bet its the one they took from fdd



Nahhh FDD had the Orange and Green ones. CCODIANE had the Blue one previously


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

very much appreciated

i would smoke you up right now


................if i could


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

gotta stay some what straight today i`m going for a hike in the rain to see my girls up the mountain in a couple hours. i should have some new shots tonight, it`s flower time for me here and i haven`t seen them since that started, and i have to take care of some aphids to


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

sounds sweet i wanna do a guerilla next season for sure good luck


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

i only have a few out there just feeling the erea out for security, so far it has been great, not 1 person around. just helicopters last time flying up the river bed at the tree tops and waving at me. good thing i was no were near my crop. lol

i just started a new group on soil and organic farmers, so any interest in it i will start sharing my info there, that way any problems i can remove them. 
as long as i can do it that is


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

how do i get to groups? i know ive been there before but now i cant find it


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

go to user cp then down the left neer the top it says user groups


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 21, 2008)

weezer said:


> i cant understand why/how peeps can say i swear alot and it might slip ..
> sure if you are taking it may slip ..
> but you know you can read what you typ before you submit it..
> just read it and change swear words
> ...


 
I didnt say slip, that deffinetly happens when I am talking but even when I type I like to use it alot. If it was an issue of course I would stop typing it. Yea I agree with you, if someone says anything slips when they are typing that is pretty much BS.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

What determines 100% activity?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 21, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> What determines 100% activity?


Postin on da regular, its easy if u aint been here long


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Postin on da regular, its easy if u aint been here long


So Im sayin how do they determine who gets the medal....Is it random? I only ask cuz a bunch of peeps have 100%.


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

hell mine went from about 30% in 3 days up to 100%, been stuck to machine for a week so it kept me bussy, it shouldnt count in the gosip section though.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

CANT FIND IT AHHHHH


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Postin on da regular, its easy if u aint been here long


 
what do yoou mean if you havent been here long


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

like if you havent been here long then its easy to get 100 activity because there is less time to compare to when you havent been active

i dont think he was talkin about you


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 21, 2008)

bonz said:


> what do yoou mean if you havent been here long


like it averages your activity.
if u been on here 3yrs as to 3months and have the same amount of posts right.. the one with 3months will have a higher activity %


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 21, 2008)

yea i was tryin to answer zeeke's ? about 100% activity


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

so it compares the lenght of time on here, dont seem right


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

bonz said:


> so it compares the lenght of time on here, dont seem right



Yeah I understand what they are saying.........Its harder for me to accumulate 100% activity being ive been here well over a year........you been here for so many months so yours would go up faster


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

got it. it`s kinda embarasing realy


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

bonz said:


> got it. it`s kinda embarasing realy



Yeah but Im sayin you dont need to be on here 24/7 to get 100% activity.......Just prolly a few hours a day id assume


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

thats aboutall i do, a few hours at a time.
thx


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 21, 2008)

There are 3 AWARDS (Medals). They are: Chronic Roller; Overgrower; and Socially Engaged. I have no idea how they are awarded as I haven't been able to figure out a pattern or found anything posted from ROLLITUP as to how it's done.

Here are the current medal standings...


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

ya i found that but who decides who gets them. i see one there from abudsmoker. he`s not staff is he, not sure


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

the system decides who gets them. talk about a thread hijack


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 21, 2008)

rollitup said:


> the system decides who gets them. talk about a thread hijack



We are an unruly bunch aren't we


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

ITS OKAY

the hijacked thread is a much better thread than the original


----------



## bonz (Aug 21, 2008)

rollitup said:


> the system decides who gets them. talk about a thread hijack


ya i was going to say that but i didn`t, sorry.
i`m done here. gimme my ball i`m going home. lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

Good discussion between me and kulanhunter:
[10:42] <datarecal> what really is the problem though witht hem
[10:42] <datarecal> them*
[10:43] <DN'Kulanhunter> the rules you mean or the people against them?
[10:43] <datarecal> the rules
[10:43] <datarecal> in your eyes what are the problems 
[10:44] <datarecal> There may be places where explicit, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behavior is appropriate however Rollitup is not one of those places. Posts containing explicit, obscene or vulgar language will be removed.
[10:44] <datarecal> i dont really think anyone looked at them closely
[10:44] <DN'Kulanhunter> its not so much the rules but how they were impemented. i was going to post in my journal and i had to abide by them before i couls interact with friend. no warning
[10:45] <datarecal> on the other side of things if i asked everyone to read them.. it would not have got done, then when we start handing out infractions "they didnt know"
[10:45] <DN'Kulanhunter> i know the rules have been there before but they look more like a regime than a code of conduct
[10:45] <datarecal> how is this a regine
[10:45] <datarecal> regime
[10:45] <datarecal> Be Cautious
[10:45] <datarecal> Be Appropriate
[10:45] <datarecal> Be Ethical
[10:45] <datarecal> Be Welcoming
[10:46] <datarecal> these are all fundamentals of being a human being
[10:47] <DN'Kulanhunter> no some times we are not, we can be critical and with out critazizum we would not espire to be more than we are
[10:47] <datarecal> where does it say that
[10:48] <datarecal> that you can not have a diff view from someone else
[10:48] <datarecal> im wrong a lot of the time and I would rather be corrected then told I was right
[10:49] <datarecal> debate is key to a good understanding of something
[10:49] <datarecal> but unless it is debated properly no one will get anything out of it
[10:49] <DN'Kulanhunter> sometime you need to be out spoken, now i can hold a debate but some people know no better. are they to be penalized due to a bad education even if they have amazing horticultral knowleage
[10:50] <datarecal> if they stopp to a high school level and start calling someone names well that is their problem
[10:50] <datarecal> stoop*
[10:50] <datarecal> then they get an infraction and hopefully they find a better way next time
[10:50] <datarecal> outspoken has nothing to do with the rules
[10:50] <datarecal> comon kulan 
[10:51] <DN'Kulanhunter> to some people profanitys are a norm. it has i was banned due to my opinions
[10:51] <datarecal> profanity is not vulgar though
[10:51] <datarecal> big difference
[10:52] <DN'Kulanhunter> it a pointof view and whois right i am not that wise
[10:52] <datarecal> Profanity is &#8220;the quality or state of being profane&#8221; (see sacred-profane dichotomy). It can also relate to using inappropriate language, or desecration or disrespect toward an object of religious veneration. ...
[10:52] <datarecal> vulgar: having to do with ordinary, common people; rude, uncouth, distasteful, obscene 
[10:55] <datarecal> lunch time
[10:55] <datarecal> let it blow over people are just blowing this way out of proportion
[10:55] <DN'Kulanhunter> i am going to have to go wife justcut her finger cutting the bread and its tea time. thank you foryourtime and i will start a thread there. might catch you late


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

Me and Bigbad
[11:05] <+DN'Th3bigbad> this has turned into a monkey fuckin a football
[11:05] <@datarecal> pretty much
[11:05] <@datarecal> https://www.rollitup.org/support/100827-rules-6.html
[11:05] <@datarecal> if anyone wants to read it
[11:05] <@datarecal> last page
[11:06] <@datarecal> bad ?
[11:06] <@datarecal> so whats the problem
[11:06] <+DN'Th3bigbad> i know its your site n all and you can make it anyway yo want, but it didnt start out with all these rules and monitoring
[11:06] * DN'TokeNTalk sets mode: +v DN'Kulanhunter96
[11:06] <@datarecal> the rules have always been there
[11:06] <@datarecal> i changed them slightly
[11:06] <@datarecal> to get the site back on track
[11:06] <+DN'Th3bigbad> lol just alil huh
[11:06] <@datarecal> what was the big change
[11:06] <+DN'Th3bigbad> what was the track?
[11:07] <@datarecal> the track is that this place is turning into a soap opera
[11:07] <@datarecal> people bitching eachother out... old members running away new members
[11:07] <+DN'Th3bigbad> wasnt that what 90% of it was at the start?
[11:07] <@datarecal> ?
[11:08] <+DN'Th3bigbad> some funny some lame but folks sound what they wanted when they wanted without fear of ans or anything elses?
[11:08] <+DN'Th3bigbad> bans*
[11:08] <@datarecal> so why not be responsible for your actions
[11:09] <+DN'Th3bigbad> i agree there needs to be rules, but they rules you chose where worded poorly
[11:09] <@datarecal> if i went into your growjournal called you a monkey fucking cunt that stole the pictures from another site wouldnt u want something done with that user
[11:09] <@datarecal> how is it worded poorly
[11:09] <@datarecal> im not hiding behind an large words or even making u read inbetween the lines
[11:10] * DN'TokeNTalk sets mode: +v DN'Mane2008
[11:10] <@datarecal> if i drop 12k into new servers for the forum i think they forum should get a *little* respect in return dont you ?
[11:10] <+DN'Th3bigbad> dude that has happened to me , and no i didnt want something done about it. its your oppion right or wrong
[11:10] <@datarecal> ok now what if that same user did it to every growjournal 
[11:10] <+DN'Th3bigbad> yes i do, but c'mon no cursin?
[11:10] <@datarecal> where does it say no cursin
[11:11] <+DN'Th3bigbad> then every1 would know that user is ful of shit and skip his or her threads and posts
[11:11] <@DN'TokeNTalk> [RollItUp] New Post-> cfl vs hps - [ https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/101452-cfl-vs-hps.html ]
[11:11] <@DN'TokeNTalk> [RollItUp] New Post-> Stupid Stoner Maneuvers...... - [ https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/101453-stupid-stoner-maneuvers.html ]
[11:11] <@datarecal> profanity does not = vulgar
[11:11] * DN'TokeNTalk sets mode: +v DN'Jimmyspaz
[11:11] <@datarecal> but that user is not a productive member of the community so you get 3 chances and ur out
[11:11] <@datarecal> if ur here to be an ass then you can leave
[11:11] <@datarecal> or be forced to
[11:12] <@datarecal> NOWHERE in the rules does it say no cursing
[11:12] <@datarecal> the rules say do not be vulgar
[11:12] <+DN'Th3bigbad> thats fine i have no prob with that
[11:12] <@datarecal> Profanity is &#8220;the quality or state of being profane&#8221; (see sacred-profane dichotomy). It can also relate to using inappropriate language, or desecration or disrespect toward an object of religious veneration. ...
[11:12] <@datarecal> vulgar: having to do with ordinary, common people; rude, uncouth, distasteful, obscene 
[11:13] <+DN'Th3bigbad> so why did i get a slap on the ass yesterday?
[11:13] <@datarecal> gimme the thread ill take a look
[11:13] <@DN'Gr0wTech> hmmm
[11:13] <@datarecal> i belive it was that fuck you post
[11:13] <+DN'Th3bigbad> just a sec ill have to find it, i pmed it back to you
[11:13] <@datarecal> yeah i think i remember
[11:13] <+DN'Th3bigbad> nonono
[11:14] <@datarecal> you dont think that was rude
[11:14] <+DN'Th3bigbad> i never said fuck you at all
[11:14] <+DN'Th3bigbad> rude alil but vular no
[11:15] * DN'TokeNTalk sets mode: +v DN'crazychomp
[11:15] <@datarecal> u called me out right in the thread
[11:15] <@datarecal> what do you want me to do bad
[11:15] <@datarecal> you even highlighted all the words
[11:15] <+DN'Th3bigbad> u closeing a thread the night before was kinda rude aswell
[11:15] <@datarecal> the night before ?
[11:15] <@datarecal> before what
[11:15] <+DN'Th3bigbad> hell dude i tried a dozen times to chat with you about it first
[11:16] <@datarecal> i saw it but i kept missing u
[11:16] <@datarecal> im running 18hr days here getting our new servers online
[11:16] <@datarecal> but u didnt send me a pm
[11:16] <@datarecal> via rollitup
[11:16] <@datarecal> im going to open the chat back up
[11:16] <@datarecal> unless you wanted to discuss anything else about the rules
[11:16] <+DN'Th3bigbad> <<<didnt know it was closed lol
[11:17] <+DN'Th3bigbad> what about reading others pms?
[11:17] <@datarecal> honestly you think i have time
[11:17] <@datarecal> i can barely respond to you pming me in live chat
[11:17] <@datarecal> this is how it WORKS: the system runs the pms through an akismat spam filter
[11:17] <+DN'Th3bigbad> maybe cuz your reading my pms lol
[11:17] <@datarecal> if the spam filter is triggered then it alerts me
[11:18] <+DN'Th3bigbad> \so its just spam happy pms that get looked at?
[11:18] <@datarecal> yes
[11:18] <@datarecal> come buy my viagra
[11:18] <@datarecal> you will have a 12" dong
[11:18] <+DN'Mane2008> lmao
[11:18] <@datarecal> or people msging other users to visit other forums
[11:18] <+DN'Th3bigbad> and we can curse, just not at any1 in a rude way?
[11:19] <@DN'Gr0wTech> no spammin the chat please rollitup 
[11:19] <+DN'Th3bigbad> i already do lol
[11:19] <+DN'Th3bigbad> 12
[11:19] <+DN'Th3bigbad> when its warm outside
[11:19] <+DN'Kulanhunter96> what will akismat scan for exactly which words.
[11:19] <@datarecal> you can curse but we are adults, act like a human to one another
[11:19] <@datarecal> it runs it against the central database
[11:19] <@DN'Gr0wTech> share equal respect
[11:19] <@datarecal> its the same spam filter we use on here to stop spam threads
[11:20] <+DN'Kulanhunter96> then show some G/tech
[11:20] <@datarecal> anything else bad ?
[11:20] <+DN'Kulanhunter96> yes g/tech
[11:20] <+DN'Kulanhunter96> brb
[11:20] <+DN'Th3bigbad> thats fine by me, i just tend to say whatever pop into my head, i dont want to have to say shit like wowyzowy, inplace of badass in stuff like that
[11:20] <@datarecal> we are a grow forum not a church
[11:20] <@datarecal> but we need to keep things respectable
[11:20] <+DN'Th3bigbad> exactly
[11:21] <+DN'Th3bigbad> a'men
[11:21] <+DN'Toastedfox> I agree
[11:21] <@datarecal> the problem is one user scanned the rules and blew it out of proportion
[11:21] <@datarecal> half of them didnt read them at all 
[11:21] <+DN'Th3bigbad> just for piece of mind where are the servers?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 21, 2008)

I think rules are a good thing without them it would be a crazy mess. Though I believe censoring certain things we say or people that kind of ruins the group. Example, well I personally cannot stand Zeke, (not a personal attack we both will agree for our dislike) he got an infarction for saying f all you or something of the sort yesterday... he was joking and members that have been on here for a while know that is his personality. So do we all need to change our personalities and do we all have to quit joking the way we like to because its considered disrespectful by some?
This site is fun and one of the reasons its fun is because we all get to bullshit with each other about whatever we want. People will be assholes and when they are serious and it really offends someone then thats when it should be an infarction. I have to watch what I say... kinda un-lady like but I cuss like crazy. I dont want to put anyone down but at the same time I dont want to have to kiss peoples asses because they dont have the same beliefs as me. 

I just think the rules shouldnt be as harsh. We are all adults in here and with that being said we should be able to enjoy freedom of speech.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

There is a difference between profanity and being vulgar, definitions are in the chat scripts


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 21, 2008)

why is it that when people link offsite for information....


certain post and links are deleted?


seems like popularity contest to me.

if its information on growing or whatever whatever, why should it matter which site it came from?

i thought we were all here for the same reason; to overgrow the world/government.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 21, 2008)

rollitup said:


> There is a difference between profanity and being vulgar, definitions are in the chat scripts


 I completely understand this, my point is, people having to change the way they have been the whole entire time all of the sudden, is going to be difficult for a lot of people. I completely support all of the new rules, my request is that we pay attention to what is joking and what is not... it sucks that we have to be uber sensitive because people cant take it. 

Im not arguing at all; Im just trying to show how a lot of members are discouraged due to fear of being punished. 

I guess thats why you have a chance to get up to 5 infarctions, but still.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I think rules are a good thing without them it would be a crazy mess. Though I believe censoring certain things we say or people that kind of ruins the group. Example, well I personally cannot stand Zeke, (not a personal attack we both will agree for our dislike) he got an infarction for saying f all you or something of the sort yesterday... he was joking and members that have been on here for a while know that is his personality. So do we all need to change our personalities and do we all have to quit joking the way we like to because its considered disrespectful by some?
> This site is fun and one of the reasons its fun is because we all get to bullshit with each other about whatever we want. People will be assholes and when they are serious and it really offends someone then thats when it should be an infarction. I have to watch what I say... kinda un-lady like but I cuss like crazy. I dont want to put anyone down but at the same time I dont want to have to kiss peoples asses because they dont have the same beliefs as me.
> 
> I just think the rules shouldnt be as harsh. We are all adults in here and with that being said we should be able to enjoy freedom of speech.



You hating me jamie isn't even relevant to this site


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> You hating me jamie isn't even relevant to this site



but I still love ya


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 21, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> but I still love ya


Well I wanted to be clear that I wasnt sticking up for you because we had a friendship. I was sticking up because I thought it was wrong. 

That was my point.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well I wanted to be clear that I wasnt sticking up for you because we had a friendship. I was sticking up because I thought it was wrong.
> 
> That was my point.


I know girl.....its all good


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 21, 2008)

I see where jamie is coming from... but is it THAT important to say something like "fuk u all"? Can't we as adults just not say such things for the sake of the greater good? It makes a moderator's job much harder to try and distinguish whats joking and whats not. They aleady have enough on their plate. This is a busy site and they have a lot of posts to look over. They don't need extra (unessesary) complications. Just make sure you're always respectful to others and things will run smoothly for all parties involved.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> I see where jamie is coming from... but is it THAT important to say something like "fuk u all"? Can't we as adults just not say such things for the sake of the greater good? It makes a moderator's job much harder to try and distinguish whats joking and whats not. They aleady have enough on their plate. This is a busy site and they have a lot of posts to look over. They don't need extra (unessesary) complications. Just make sure you're always respectful to others and things will run smoothly for all parties involved.



All the mods know me well enough to know I wasn't serious


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 21, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> I see where jamie is coming from... but is it THAT important to say something like "fuk u all"? Can't we as adults just not say such things for the sake of the greater good? It makes a moderator's job much harder to try and distinguish whats joking and whats not. They aleady have enough on their plate. This is a busy site and they have a lot of posts to look over. They don't need extra (unessesary) complications. Just make sure you're always respectful to others and things will run smoothly for all parties involved.


And my response to the people who got offended, would be to grow some balls. We are all adults here. Geez. Just like if we were at a table joking around and laughing and someone said that, everyone would laugh... not get in trouble. Thats my point. I dont think anyone should personally attack someone or make them feel bad in anyway.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 21, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> We are an unruly bunch aren't we


*Like herding cats......*


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 21, 2008)

i would have liked to see the full transcript of our conversation. lol but i understand why you did not.


ok on chat earlier you said that thing's will not change. what happened last night then that was not normal, thread being closed and and infractions for anything. the rike did this this flood scare tactics. putting people under house arrest and culling the free speakers even if they are respectful. and debate at a noteworthy level.

my argument is not against the rules now. but how they were implemented, and the actions taken by you staff under your orders. 

since the rule update i have seen the most vulgar thread on RIU and it was posted by a mod, i will not name names but this post basically gave me the shudders, the mod said "bend over and line your family up as well" this is vulgar and uncalled for but this was posted by one of your mods. 

the mod had a point to make but, i think that was an unacceptable analogy. if that grower has children. who is moderating the moderators. 

i still think that chiceh had on grounds to close my thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/101156-i-dont-think-thread-will.html#post1205468

if that had not happened then this thread would not have been created.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/101175-can-we-not-have-say.html#post1205660

and i now think that 2 of the mods think themselves above apology's, and have a problem with megalomania. i think you need to talk to these people and tell them they are still human, and so are the people here. they can't just ban a thread's because of one post, or one person.

i now know why you thought that the rules would help, but how they were implemented and carried out i can not.

i know you have heard this before or some of it. i would just like it to be seen instead of lost on live chat or on page 10000 of a forum as a closed thread.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

here is that full transcript you wanted, i didnt paste it all because you sounded like an idiot through the entire conversation:

[10:14] <datarecal> hey
[10:17] <DN'Kulanhunter> hay i was very upset to have my thread closed. i would have liked to have resonded befor hand
[10:17] <DN'Kulanhunter> that is what has naffed me off the most
[10:17] <datarecal> the problem is these threads will be never ending if we dont put a stop to them kulan
[10:18] <datarecal> these guys think they are helping rollitup with them but in actuality its hurting us
[10:18] <DN'Kulanhunter> ok then why not let one run people need an outlet
[10:18] <datarecal> there is one
[10:18] <datarecal> the one where i posted the rules
[10:18] <datarecal> but they dont like doing ti because people think toke n talk is a safe haven for them
[10:19] <datarecal> if your going to say something be responsible for it
[10:19] <DN'Kulanhunter> so why dont the mods in form us of that and move the thread as they do with the other?
[10:19] <datarecal> its the first thread in support
[10:20] <datarecal> kulan the only thing we added is not to use vulgar language all the time
[10:20] <datarecal> and we made everyone reaccept them
[10:20] <DN'Kulanhunter> i think people have lost faith in support forum as question lie unacswered for days
[10:21] <datarecal> so goto another forum where i cant find them ?
[10:21] <DN'Kulanhunter> it felt like a telling off
[10:21] <datarecal> doing the best i can here kulan, this is a one man show... i dont bring anyone on because of the safety issues of the users
[10:21] <datarecal> sure there are only some questions i can answer
[10:22] <DN'Kulanhunter> ok i except that as a good reason why can't your staff condut themselevs in the same manner
[10:23] <datarecal> look at what they are facing 10k users against 4 people kulan
[10:23] <datarecal> and what manner are they not conducting in
[10:23] <datarecal> they dont get paid to do this job
[10:23] <datarecal> they do it to help rollitup as a community
[10:24] <DN'Kulanhunter> but the likes if growtech are no good they enrage people insted of calming the situation
[10:25] <datarecal> gr0wtech knows how to use the system, i have talked to him about not being as anal. He is only doing it because I asked him
[10:25] <datarecal> he has no power outside of chat
[10:25] <DN'Kulanhunter> he made thing worse last night as soon as he sais our view were pointless
[10:26] <DN'Kulanhunter> in min just getting breadout of the oven
[10:26] <datarecal> to be honest i have not found anything that you guys have said worth me changing the rules, the cursing rule wont be enforced except for when it gets out of hand
[10:29] <DN'Kulanhunter> this is nice to know but i would like to see a time for the user to answer to a close thread situation. befor it is closed. 
[10:29] <DN'Kulanhunter> is this unreasonable ?
[10:29] <datarecal> think about that process though
[10:29] <datarecal> we would have to find the thread we think should be closed
[10:29] <datarecal> then post that we are closing this
[10:29] <datarecal> then wait for you to respond
[10:29] <datarecal> then we close it
[10:30] <datarecal> we have 60k posts per day on here kulan
[10:30] <datarecal> so lets say all mods were on for 24hrs/day
[10:30] <datarecal> hypothetical
[10:30] <DN'Kulanhunter> ok
[10:31] <datarecal> thats 12k posts per day a mod has to go through
[10:31] <DN'Kulanhunter> that 15000 thread each
[10:31] <datarecal> thats 500/hr 
[10:31] <DN'Kulanhunter> sorry there is 5 of you
[10:31] <datarecal> if we never slept
[10:31] <datarecal> its not possible
[10:32] <DN'Kulanhunter> so how can you enforce them rules you could stumble on a joke in a thread and cut it even iff everyone is having fun
[10:32] <datarecal> very well could happen, tokentalk very seldom gets closed
[10:32] <datarecal> same with politics
[10:33] <DN'Kulanhunter> it happend last night. can a closed thread be reopened
[10:33] <datarecal> the funny thing is nothing in the rules changes but we need to get rid of problem users and this is the only fair way to do it
[10:33] <datarecal> yup
[10:34] <DN'Kulanhunter> i asked chi to reopen the thread but i was declined. even tho i gave my reasons. i still think the thread was unjusty closed
[10:35] <datarecal> why not post in my thread then
[10:35] <datarecal> its where it belongs
[10:35] <DN'Kulanhunter> ok 
[10:35] <datarecal> the i hate rollitup threads are really starting to piss me off.
[10:35] <datarecal> or rollitup is a nazi bastard
[10:35] <datarecal> honestly these guys need to grow up
[10:35] <DN'Kulanhunter> thanks
[10:36] <DN'Kulanhunter> i tried to conduct myself as i see fit.
[10:36] <datarecal> basically this is being blown way out of proportion
[10:37] <DN'Kulanhunter> it could have been stoped with the right campain
[10:37] <datarecal> more then likely but people were complaining there needs to be rules and I was doing 15 things at once
[10:37] <datarecal> just dropped 12k on new servers for the forum
[10:37] <DN'Kulanhunter> a referendum to get veiws first it would have eased tansion
[10:38] <datarecal> would have but i am swamped
[10:38] <datarecal> that is why im holding a discussion in live chat at 4
[10:38] <datarecal> i realize this went ass backwards but the rules i see will be a good thing for RIU
[10:38] <datarecal> and for the members... you see how much drama we have here
[10:39] <datarecal> its ridiculous..... 90% of it is because school is out
[10:39] <DN'Kulanhunter> maybe but people want to feel they have a say
[10:39] <datarecal> yup thats exactly the problem
[10:39] <datarecal> they can have a say but they dont have to use child tactics
[10:40] <datarecal> the rules thread will not be closed
[10:40] <DN'Kulanhunter> they want a community were they feel vaildated
[10:40] <datarecal> i dont got time to validate everyone
[10:41] <datarecal> i built this place as a safe haven for growers, as we get bigger we become more in the spotlight
[10:41] <datarecal> so right now its a make or break
[10:41] <DN'Kulanhunter> no but a few days of a vote would have made a heel of a difference
[10:41] <datarecal> if either spend the time on it and clean it up so we are a respectable contributor to the community or i let it all ride out
[10:42] <DN'Kulanhunter> i do hope you can find the middle ground
[10:42] <datarecal> what really is the problem though witht hem
[10:42] <datarecal> them*
[10:43] <DN'Kulanhunter> the rules you mean or the people against them?
[10:43] <datarecal> the rules
[10:43] <datarecal> in your eyes what are the problems 
[10:44] <datarecal> There may be places where explicit, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behavior is appropriate however Rollitup is not one of those places. Posts containing explicit, obscene or vulgar language will be removed.
[10:44] <datarecal> i dont really think anyone looked at them closely
[10:44] <DN'Kulanhunter> its not so much the rules but how they were impemented. i was going to post in my journal and i had to abide by them before i couls interact with friend. no warning
[10:45] <datarecal> on the other side of things if i asked everyone to read them.. it would not have got done, then when we start handing out infractions "they didnt know"
[10:45] <DN'Kulanhunter> i know the rules have been there before but they look more like a regime than a code of conduct
[10:45] <datarecal> how is this a regine
[10:45] <datarecal> regime
[10:45] <datarecal> Be Cautious
[10:45] <datarecal> Be Appropriate
[10:45] <datarecal> Be Ethical
[10:45] <datarecal> Be Welcoming
[10:46] <datarecal> these are all fundamentals of being a human being
[10:47] <DN'Kulanhunter> no some times we are not, we can be critical and with out critazizum we would not espire to be more than we are
[10:47] <datarecal> where does it say that
[10:48] <datarecal> that you can not have a diff view from someone else
[10:48] <datarecal> im wrong a lot of the time and I would rather be corrected then told I was right
[10:49] <datarecal> debate is key to a good understanding of something
[10:49] <datarecal> but unless it is debated properly no one will get anything out of it
[10:49] <DN'Kulanhunter> sometime you need to be out spoken, now i can hold a debate but some people know no better. are they to be penalized due to a bad education even if they have amazing horticultral knowleage
[10:50] <datarecal> if they stopp to a high school level and start calling someone names well that is their problem
[10:50] <datarecal> stoop*
[10:50] <datarecal> then they get an infraction and hopefully they find a better way next time
[10:50] <datarecal> outspoken has nothing to do with the rules
[10:50] <datarecal> comon kulan 
[10:51] <DN'Kulanhunter> to some people profanitys are a norm. it has i was banned due to my opinions
[10:51] <datarecal> profanity is not vulgar though
[10:51] <datarecal> big difference
[10:52] <DN'Kulanhunter> it a pointof view and whois right i am not that wise
[10:52] <datarecal> Profanity is &#8220;the quality or state of being profane&#8221; (see sacred-profane dichotomy). It can also relate to using inappropriate language, or desecration or disrespect toward an object of religious veneration. ...
[10:52] <datarecal> vulgar: having to do with ordinary, common people; rude, uncouth, distasteful, obscene 
[10:55] <datarecal> lunch time
[10:55] <datarecal> let it blow over people are just blowing this way out of proportion
[10:55] <DN'Kulanhunter> i am going to have to go wife justcut her finger cutting the bread and its tea time. thank you foryourtime and i will start a thread there. might catch you later.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 21, 2008)

rollitup said:


> [10:18] <DN'Kulanhunter> ok then why not let one run people need an outlet
> [10:18] <datarecal> there is one
> [10:18] <datarecal> the one where i posted the rules


*Heres another'n...*


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you for showing your true colours their i explained to you before we talked that i have dyslexia and find flowing conversations on live chat a problem. 

thank you. for ostracising learning difficulty's as well. 

no answer to the other issues then just an insult?


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 21, 2008)

and banned from the live chat/debate. nice no Nazi regime here then.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a suggestion for a new rule.

People who bash this site or its staff shouldn't be welcomed to it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> I have a suggestion for a new rule.
> 
> People who bash this site or its staff shouldn't be welcomed to it.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



says the man who has been here a month


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 21, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> says the man who has been here a month



better watch ya mouth!

him and rolli might be site mingling in a minute!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 21, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> says the man who has been here a month


Really I don't see how that matters. I'm a member of many forums... and have been for YEARS. I know how the webforum world works. Besides, I have a right to my opinion... and my opinion is that people who bash a site and its mods/admins shouldn't be allowed on said site. You don't like the fact that I gave my opinion? Tough.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Really i don't see how that matters. I'm a member of many forums... and have been for YEARS. I know how the webforum world works. Besides, I have a right to my opinion... and my opinion is that people who bash a site and its mods/admins shouldn't be allowed on said site. You don't like the fact that I gave my opinion? Tough.


It does matter dude.....you are blind and know nothing of what has went on here in the past year or so.........People are pissed, a lot of veteran people....does that not mean or say anything to you?


Of course it doesn't, cuz you weren't here


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 21, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> It does matter dude.....you are blind and know nothing of what has went on here in the past year or so.........People are pissed, a lot of veteran people....does that not mean or say anything to you?
> 
> 
> Of course it doesn't, cuz you weren't here


No, it doesn't matter. This site is very successful. Obviously the people who are disgruntled are in the minority. You can't make everyone happy.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> No, it doesn't matter. This site is very successful. Obviously the people who are disgruntled are in the minority. You can't make everyone happy.


I could


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 21, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> No, it doesn't matter. This site is very successful. Obviously the people who are disgruntled are in the minority. You can't make everyone happy.



yea, you definitely sound like you market forums


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 21, 2008)

Gs; you were born to be part of the mod team i can see that.

you also think that we normal users should cower at the mighty passing of ROLLITUP and his staff. hail the mighty dictator. Sieg Heil,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieg_HeilSieg Heil, Sieg Heil,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieg_Heil_
__ __ __[URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieg_Heil"] _[/URL]


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 21, 2008)

what next cancer patients aren't aloud to tell of pain as it might damage the carma of the site? who decides. 

i have been ridiculed for having a disability.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 21, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> you also think that we normal users should cower at the mighty passing of ROLLITUP and his staff. hail the mighty dictator. Sieg Heil,Sieg Heil, Sieg Heil,_
> _


Thats just plain silly. Obviously nobody cowers. There are a couple of unhappy people who are not afraid of airing their grievances in this thread. In fact, you are calling the admin a nazi and this site a dictatorship.

Look, if people have issues with the site they're on, I feel that they should have the right to voice their thoughts... but in a RESPECTFUL manner. Name calling (like nazi and dictatorship) is stepping over the line in my opinion. Thats all I'm saying.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

yah because roll it up is SUCH a nazi dictator regime

jeeze people took this shit waaaaaaaaay to far... talk about blowing stuff outta poportion


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 21, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> you also think that we normal users should cower at the mighty passing of ROLLITUP and his staff. hail the mighty dictator. Sieg Heil,Sieg Heil, Sieg Heil,



members of the site should follow rules and respect the site and it's other members. but it must work the other way around too. site runners must respect the members and not ever let power go to their head. people have a right to do what they want, and privacy should also be respected! I'm still piecing together what happened, because I too am a noob, but I'm still a member. one thing people are mad about is the new rules we have to accept to continue posting. something about giving them the right to disclose information..

here's an example. a lot of yahoo groups with the topic of programming, the mods pick on people who don't follow proper post edicate. you MUST post replies below the quote, or MUST be above it. MUST have a proper formatted subject line... annoys me to no end.


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 21, 2008)

he ridiculed me for my disability. after i had explained to him. i only made an analogy as did a mod yesterday but mine was not as bad,

he banned me from the debate why? because he thinks my opinions are not worth airing. no i don't think so, if i was talking out of my bum i would not have had so many p.m's saying other wise. people are scared to stand up as most who have are banned or given infractions.


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 21, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> * jeeze people took this shit waaaaaaaaay to far.*.. talk about blowing stuff outta poportion



I think those of us who got infractions probably don't see it that way. Just sayin....


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

PFFFFFT i got an infraction... i just dont care, its not like its made any difference in my use of this site

i was one of the first ones to receive an infraction.... then i talked to rollitup and was explained the situation and i was happy with it


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 21, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> PFFFFFT i got an infraction... i just dont care, its not like its made any difference in my use of this site


at least i openly object and don't say how the rules are good, then in the next breath say "i just don't care"

you don't acknowledge the rules but you think they are a good idea?

there is a lot of not caring on this site.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

it was in the first thread cuz of my avatar https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/100829-riu-censoring-us-2.html#post1201874

i didnt say i dont care about the rules

i said i didnt care about the infraction

dont put words in my mouth


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am in the channel now.


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 21, 2008)

if you don't care about the infraction,

therefore the punishment is pointless, yes stands to reason.

therefore the new rules are based on a pointless system.

i see a pointless system for pointless people.(us) 

not putting words in your mouth just running things to there logical concussion.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

what like the chat?


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 21, 2008)

why did you ban me from the debate? did you do this to all who opposed you?


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 21, 2008)

as i explained to you i am not at my best on chat.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

exactly its a slap on the wrist saying be nice


not a nazi regime telling me im not allowed freedom


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

haha no i actually banned you because, of your sig that i removed.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 21, 2008)

rollitup said:


> haha no i actually banned you because, of your sig that i removed.


I have a question...

Did you warn Kulan about his signature?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope i removed the signature for him.
If your signature is in violation of any of these new rules, the Staff may remove it without prior notice. If you have any questions as to whether something is acceptable, please PM a Staff Member.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 21, 2008)

but you just said that you banned him because of his signature that you removed????


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

banned him from chat yes.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2008)

He had the open forum for long enough and never made one solid point.... i pasted the important part of the transcript then he calls me out that I was hiding something... honestly..... either way its done with.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 21, 2008)

i had something to say in the other thread, but it timed out...and you closed it


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 21, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> says the man who has been here a month


Not a hijack just help..Zeke. you said you had troubles getting to chat..since Jan I couldn't get on till about a month ago..If you don't have it download java script..I had it but couldn't get in before.. but that being said it can be slow to connect..I just kept trying and boom one day it worked ??????...


returning thread..


----------



## naturalmystic420 (Aug 21, 2008)

This place is a joke...Ban me so I don't have to waste my time deleting my profile.

Thank you


----------

